# Nilfisk Water Suction Adaptor - Waterbutts



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

I've been looking over the internet, and can't seem to find an adaptor by Nilfisk that means you can suck up water from a waterbutt or similar. I know people do do this with their Nilfisk's so what are people using?

The only thing I can find is the adaptor for draining ponds, but that needs a mains water connection as it uses water flow to create a vacuum to suck up the water.

Nilfisk seem to do a Home maintenance kit that would appear to include a "a water suction hose kit. This allows you to draw water from a vessel when you do not have the benefit of a garden hose. The hose has a back-flow valve to stop any motor damage. The hose also comes with a filter to stop debris flowing into the machine and give maximum pump protection."
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7419

But I just want that part on its own?!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7153211.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:7153211%7Ccat:garden+and+diy+%2F+garden+%2F+garden+tools+and+accessories+%2F+garden+accessories+%2F


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jambob28 said:


> I know people do do this with their Nilfisk's so what are people using?


I thought it was only us Welsh who use 'do do' in a sentence ie......

I do do that I do :lol:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jambob28 said:


> The only thing I can find is the adaptor for draining ponds, but that needs a mains water connection as it uses water flow to create a vacuum to suck up the water.





Keir said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7153211.htm?CMPID=GS001&_=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:7153211%7Ccat:garden+and+diy+%2F+garden+%2F+garden+tools+and+accessories+%2F+garden+accessories+%2F


That's the one Jambob28 is on on-about. It attaches to the lance end and the water pressure creates a vacuum and sucks the water from ponds/tanks or from rich peoples ponds/lakes to make it easier to pinch their coy carp :lol:.

I'm NOT sure....but I think the Karcher suction hose may fit the Nilfisk....
If it does their only £10.00 in MachineMart.....

Ahhhh. I remember now....someone used a Karcher suction hose on a Nilfisk here.....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263315


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

Keir said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7153211.htm?CMPID=GS001&_=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:7153211%7Ccat:garden+and+diy+%2F+garden+%2F+garden+tools+and+accessories+%2F+garden+accessories+%2F


That wouldn't work. That's the thing that requires a mains feed for sucking up ponds/flood water etc that I could find. That's not what I'm after.


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

a hose connected to the tap on the water butt is all u nee, here's mine:










popped a filter on inside of tap:










works fine


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jambob28 said:


> That wouldn't work. That's the thing that requires a mains feed for sucking up ponds/flood water etc that I could find. That's not what I'm after.


Urrrrm. I just told him that .
And by the way....it attaches to the PW lance .


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

Sorry trv I think we posted at exactly the same time, you are correct though!

Thanks for finding that other post, Just what I wanted to know!
Shooter that looks just as good! Genius idea with the wheelie bin aha.
Where'd you get the filter/what is it?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jambob28 said:


> Where'd you get the filter/what is it?


Think this looks like the same filter ShOOter has :thumb:....

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/270715140466?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

At first I couldn't get my Nilfisk C110 or c120 to work fromy water tank .
When I eventualy did get them to draw from the tank, it sounded as if the motors were straining :wall:.
Sooooo.... today I've ordered a Shurflow water pump.....self priming, auto shut-off, 10.6ltr/min and 45psi(3.1bar).... 
=Houshold mains water pressure for the van...Happy Days :thumb:.....

http://www.thecaravanshop.co.uk/wat.../shurflo-trailking-10litre-45psi/prod_28.html

Oh yeah! And a filter to go with it :thumb:.... 
http://www.thecaravanshop.co.uk/wat...o-water-pumps/shurflo-strainers/prod_294.html


----------

